

Standing In The Unemployment Line? Startup Hour.ly Might Have Work For You. - g0atbutt
http://thestartupfoundry.com/2011/02/17/standing-in-the-unemployment-line-startup-hour-ly-might-have-work-for-you/

======
ddelony
This is exactly the kind of site I've been looking for as a freelance writer.
A place like Mechanical Turk that lets me do short tasks, but actually pays
something.

~~~
g0atbutt
They also seem to have spam under control (Unlike Mechanical Turk).

------
shaggyfrog
I wish I could search the job database without having to sign up first.

~~~
br00ke
It's a valid point and we need to handle that better in the docs but the site
actually matches jobs to your location / fields of interest that are in your
profile so we actually (for the time being) need you to have an account in
order to see what you match to.

As we grow, we do have plans of adding a browse feature but this needs to be
handled carefully as it's where a lot of the junk/spam posts will creep in
there. In the mean time, you have my word that we're not going to hit you with
a bunch of SPAM and canceling your account only required entering the email
address that you registered with and you're out.

Thanks for taking a look around though, Brooke Co-Founder, CTO & CEO

